# Another Cyclist Hero



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Tilehurst cyclist leaps into river to save toddler / Reading Chronicle / News / Roundup


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*Another (bunch) of heroes cycling following a Bush*

George W. Bush Bikes With Injured Vets, Reflects On White House Decisions, Life After The Presidency

A different take on the former Prez.

BrianMc


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^I always enjoy a good G.W. story. Which always seem to be his MTB stories.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

This time the cyclist was driving, and helped another cyclist who got pinned under an oak in a bad storm in Raleigh.

Falling tree seriously injures Raleigh cyclist | abc11.com


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

This one didn't save anyone on his bike, but still a hero:
Scotland's oldest cyclist - 97 this month - has finally handed in his bicycle clips due to potholes and fast cars - Daily Record


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Montreal cyclist fined for warning others about police spot check - Montreal - CBC News

I don't run reds, but I still love the spirit of this bikecommuter, who got a ticket, then realized he was early for work and stayed at the intersection to warn other cyclists of the cop's trap. $651 ticket for his trouble.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

TBH, with the attitude of cars around here, I would be more inclined to watch and cheer the cop not root for the driver...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

15 years old and on 2 wheels to the rescue!

Teens chase kidnapping suspect on bikes, save 5-year-old girl - CNN.com


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Cyclist Scares Off Pervert Flashing Schoollgirls*

Park 'flasher' scared off by passing cyclist | This is Staffordshire


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

This one is a cyclist's hero....Jersey City cops chase down 2 bike thieves at a commuter train station:

2 charged with attempted bicycle theft from Journal Square PATH station | NJ.com

The old switcheroo? Port Authority police continue crackdown on bicycle thieves ? Cliffview Pilot


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A follow up to the story below...
Cyclist struck by tree back to biking | abc11.com



mtbxplorer said:


> This time the cyclist was driving, and helped another cyclist who got pinned under an oak in a bad storm in Raleigh.
> 
> Falling tree seriously injures Raleigh cyclist | abc11.com


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

WOW!! Some great stories here!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Tour de France winner saved people with his bike

Cyclist Gino Bartali Honored by Holocaust Museum - ABC News


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

O-Neg Bikecommuter/Blood Donor
Local Woman Donates Blood for Babies | Eugene News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | KVAL CBS 13 | - Eugene, Oregon | YouNews?


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

BrianMc said:


> George W. Bush Bikes With Injured Vets, Reflects On White House Decisions, Life After The Presidency
> 
> A different take on the former Prez.
> 
> BrianMc


Love the story...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A year-round bike commuter killed trying to help others...

Doctor killed checking others on Pa. Turnpike - Philly.com


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Bravery award for Middlesbrough cyclist who saved child in dog attack | road.cc


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

One cyclist saves another...
Cyclist reunites with hero who saved him after heart attack | News - Home


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

This one is a bikecommuter hero:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...KqF6uQ79sXVanKOOPg&bvm=bv.62922401,bs.1,d.aWM


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Slender Man stabbing: 911 call made by cyclist who discovered victim released - Americas - World - The Independent


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

BBC News - Paramedic borrows bike to reach injured cyclist in Darlington


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Animal Hero*

VIDEO: Injured swan now being treated after cyclist?s roadside rescue - Milton Keynes Citizen


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cyclist rescues abandoned baby...

Newborn baby boy abandoned in drain near Sydney's M7, rescued by cyclists - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hero cyclist Alex Sweeting chases down Leyton bike thieves in video | Daily Mail Online


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Georgia bikecommuter is back on the bike after distracted driver crash, a good read.

Cyclist Lonnie Wormley of Albany pedals away trauma | Albany Herald


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll never catch the 30 year old me, either. I don't care.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hero cyclist who saved rider from drowning in River Lea: 'I didn't think twice about diving in' - London - News - London Evening Standard


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nepal's national mountain bike team turn rescuers - BBC News


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's what this humongous cyclist did to a car blocking the bike path

Calgary cyclist caught in downtown flash flood Wednesday gets chance to thank Go

Cycling Good Samaritan saves drowning man near Vancouver Granville Island - British Columbia - CBC News


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Organ donors ROCK!

Family speak of pride after cyclist killed in crash donates organs | Stoke Sentinel


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> Calgary cyclist caught in downtown flash flood Wednesday gets chance to thank Go


Hah that underpass is about 200 m from my office....

None of us can figure out how he lost his bike...the underpass fills pretty slowly so we cant figure out why he didn't just step off and carry his bike out...

I guess if he rode in fast and fell off that might have done it...

Anyway it all worked out.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Nice!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

This one is of special interest to anyone who has been to Acadia National Park in Maine...

https://bangordailynews.com/2015/08...-bicyclist-after-car-tumbles-off-acadia-road/


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Elderly man rescued from river by passing cyclist
'Good-hearted' cyclists rescue elderly man who fell in Ottawa River - Ottawa - CBC News


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Unknown bike messenger 'hero' as homeless woman delivers baby on street - SFGate


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Sweet!
Mark Cavendish takes time out on Valentine's Day to help London cyclist fix a puncture - Cycling Weekly


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cyclist uses lunchbox to fight fire on New Plymouth playground | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...70-year-old-chinese-woman-from-frozen-9817122


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

How hero cyclist saved life of crashed plane pilot with bicycle parts

https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/how-hero-cyclist-saved-life-14499687


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cyclist chases down thief to return woman's handbag
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/cyclist-chases-thief-return-womans-handbag-389106


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> Cyclist chases down thief to return woman's handbag
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/cyclist-chases-thief-return-womans-handbag-389106


Makes me think of Bike Ninja utube video, LOL


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

You never know when you will be just riding along and then save someone's life...
https://road.cc/content/news/257635...r-being-mauled-rottweiler-attack-south-africa


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Cyclist saves 'mini-dinosaur' in Hawaii*

https://edmontonjournal.com/opinion/columnists/nick-lees-cyclist-saves-mini-dinosaur-in-hawaii


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> https://edmontonjournal.com/opinion/columnists/nick-lees-cyclist-saves-mini-dinosaur-in-hawaii


LOL, rare because they're not really supposed to be here, but tolerated because they're not too harmful to environment here. I've seen a couple on my rides.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Lowestoft sea wall fall cyclist rescued by friend
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-suffolk-48243015


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Cyclist saves a man and his dogs:
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/m...mote-oregon-desert/ar-AAETR2g?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

The article is in German and the story is from Spain, but the vid shows it all: Cyclists save deer:
https://www.stern.de/panorama/video...er-retten-hirsch-aus-wassergrube-8917824.html

and this guy was basically saved by himself. The Article is in German, but the FB post is in english:
https://www.stern.de/digital/online...t-nach-sturz-im-krankenwagen-auf-8918302.html


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^^
Wow, impressive deer rescue by the bikers, dutchman!

BrianMc, I missed your post earlier, but love this story too!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Cyclist honors father cycling with a mask! Gets tryout.

https://sports.yahoo.com/teen-recei...-after-biking-father-745-miles-150413252.html


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Australia's heat wave is so bad a dehydrated koala flagged down a cyclist for water


Cyclist Anna Heuseler filmed a koala drinking her water just outside Adelaide in southern Australia while the country faces an extreme heat wave.




www.businessinsider.de


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok the article is in German: Enduro MTBiker starts 24h bike-repair/service company:








24-Stunden-Reparatur-Service aus Schlitz hilft bei Fahrradpannen in der Nacht


Eine Fahrradpanne mitten in der Nacht. Bisher war man damit aufgeschmissen. Aber seit April gibt es in Schlitz den 24-Stunden-Reparatur-Service von Steve Mude, der im Umkreis von 50 Kilometer platte Reifen flickt und gebrochene Ketten wieder zusammenfügt.




www.fuldaerzeitung.de


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Sao Paulo, Brazil:

cyclists save dog from anaconda!


----------

